# Broken tooth



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

My little Prim just yawned and I noticed that she has a broken tooth. I assume she broke it before I got her, since I have only had her for a little over 24 hours and am not using a water bottle and she hasn't really played with anything hard. How concerned should I be? Will this make it harder for her to eat or anything?


----------



## Dee (Jan 9, 2010)

It could be her food? Is she on hard kibble?

I had a hedgie with both his front teeth missing, it didn't seem to bother him in the slightest, but he got it from his food being too hard. Instead I would put boiling water in his food to soften it for him and feed it to him when it had cooled.  As far as I know their teeth don't grow back(someone correct me if im wrong)


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

you are correct their teeth do not grow back. my hedgehog was missing both his front teeth too. He looked like a little old man with his toothless smile. he never had a problem with food. I wonder if a broken tooth should be removed all together.


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

I was considering it being her food. It is very hard! I'll start boiling it to soften it up. Thanks so much .


----------

